# Whats up FF?



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey everyone, Its been a while since ive been here... a couple years probably? Just seeing whos still here, how everyone's doing, etc.
So whats up?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hi swami; 
how are ya?.... it certainly has been a long time.. as usual; there are just a bunch of weirdos in here tryin to stir up trouble.. but i do my best to try and keep them in line.. and , no...... i have not gotten any nicer...... lol
it is good to see you back...hope all is well with you..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well look who's back xD


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

welcome back


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

welcome back, you dont know me and i dont know you but i hope we can become friends. again welcome back to FF Gourami


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Hey Bob....how u doin? Sue was looking for u!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, welcome back. Why did ya vanish on us in the first place


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Shaggy said:


> Wow, welcome back. Why did ya vanish on us in the first place


Haha, ive just been busy with school, work, music, etc in the past year and i havent had time for much else. Good to see john's still holdin down the fort too . Im gonna have to check back more often than i have been, lol


----------

